# Venison Backstrap



## SolarScreenGuy

My buddy who gets to kill a deer or 2 each year finally broke down and gave me some backstrap. I've never cooked it before so looking for suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RogerB

there's a ton of good recipes out there. I'm sure you'll get some good ones from folks here. Me? I like mine chicken fried. I slice the backstrip into 1/4" medallions and dip them in batter. The batter is simple, 1 cup of flour seasoned to your liking, 1 cup of milk, 1 large egg all mixed together. dip the medallions into the batter until fully coated and cook in hot oil until golden brown on both sides. Make some good old country gravy and mashed potatoes and enjoy.


----------



## WRsteveX

Chicken fried is the best way. JalapeÃ±o stuffed, bacon wrapped steaks are good, and several others, but the only way I eat it anymore is fried. And I usually eat so much at one sitting that I'm miserable for an hour or two. 
I make sure to get all the silvery skin and fat off it, and my ol lady cuts in in .5" thick steaks, then pounds them out with a tenderizer, and fries them shallow in a cast iron skillet. I go back and forth between gravy and ketchup


----------



## Sgrem

Trim as much of the silver as you can then i cut them thick into steaks....thicker than you think you should....thicker than thick cut tbones. little steak seasoning or rub of your choice....grill on a hot fire 4-5 minutes per side. whatever sauce you want...simple and quick and delicious. I leave the chicken fry for other cuts....


----------



## T.C.

take the silver skin off as stated; salt and wrap in bacon...grill till bacon is done [you want it medium rare like a steak], then eat...

(I also like to just broil and catch the bacon drippings for a sauce)


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

Thanks for the recipes. I'll be cooking some this weekend and report back.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

slit and make a pocket in the strap, fill w boudain or breakfast sausage/ch onion and wrap w bacon , tie w cotton twine slow cook on pit, baste heavily w mopping sause

helps to cook it in an open foil boat to preserve the juice, it is very lean and will try to dry out.


----------



## Txfirenfish

There is NOTHING better than chicken fried backstrap with cream gravy.


----------



## mywifeshusband

I like to take a back strap and slide a knife in the middle of it and twist it to open it up. I make a thing I call onion butter just because it looks like apple butter. Take a 1015 onion peel it quarter almost all the way through but leave it connected at the bottom then put it in a microwaveable bowl add a good shot of brandy. whiskey or your choice add a good amount of butter and creole seasoning I use beststop 8 min in the microwave covered then get at it with the boatmotor blender add cream cheese salt more booze and seasoning till you get the taste you want stuff it in the back strap and add chopped crawfish tie off the open end and grill. Will leave wanting more Beau


----------



## rc10j1

Txfirenfish said:


> There is NOTHING better than chicken fried backstrap with cream gravy.


X2. Seems a lot of these guys don't like backstrap. They cover up he flavor with all kinds of stuff.


----------



## WRsteveX

I've tried it about every way. Fried is best. I do the same with axstrap (axis) blackstrap (black buck) and hogstrap. 
Nothin better than fried. Usually corn and potatoes for sides.


----------



## Blastn & Castn

I like the strap split filled w/cream cheese ,onions, shrooms, diced pinos,,, Wrap w/bacon .. Like others state SLOW, LOW HEAT, good smoke, & keep mopping.... Has to be served rare or IT WILL BE DRY... 2c


----------



## Jeff SATX

grilled backstrap is the best. i hate chicken frying backstrap anymore and it should be a sin to fry up axis back strap. i'm not sure i'll ever do frying again even though i was raised on the stuff. 

clean up the backstrap of all fat and silver skin. get a mesquite fire HOT HOT HOT. rub down backstrap with montreal steak seasoning or just plain old sea salt and fresh cracked pepper and cook it rare/medium rare. best **** steak out there. 

fried is such a waste...


----------



## michaelbaranowski

Chicken fried and cream gravy is always nice.
It is meat and you can cook like just about any other meat.

If all else fails you can always run it thru a grinder and make burgers


----------



## WRsteveX

Jeff SATX said:


> it should be a sin to fry up axis back strap.
> 
> fried is such a waste...


Agree to disagree I guess. I've probably eaten 50 axis backstrap, all different ways, cooked by many different people. And there still isn't one food that beats fried axis strap in my book. I can eat my body weight in it.

It should be a sin to call frying any kind of backstrap a sin. Shame on you.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I like to take 6" sections of the backstrap and just season with whatever steak seasoning you like, wrap with bacon and grill hot until bacon crisps up. But I wiil admit, I like frying pounded axis or w/t backstrap and making pan cream gravy just as much. Both are equally excellent if you do it right. Now I know what I am thawing out tomorrow.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Got me some whitetail back strap on the grill right now.

I just ran a little olive oil and sprinkled a little Slap Yo Mama on them.

Let a marinade for about 30 mins, cut up an onion and some jalapenos and wrapped with bacon.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

^^^^^^^^^
This came out really really good. I ended up putting them in the broiler cause the grill ran out of gas and did not want to wait to fire up the Ol Smokey.

The only thing I may try different or may do tomorrow (plan on taking it for lunch at work) is make some kind of honey or slightly sweet and spicy dipping sauce.


----------



## Dickson

I've always had my backstrap, lightly fried in butter with eggs in the am.....


----------



## OnedayScratch

I fry it, bake it, grill it, saute it...you name it. Posted these pics awhile back. Regular fry, panko and just plain-jane yum fry!


----------



## saltwatersensations

For the grill...Cut it up in thick chunks. Coat and Marinate in Dales low sodium liquid steak marinade. Overnite if possible. Season like you would a steak and grill hot and fast


----------



## dbarham

saltwatersensations said:


> For the grill...Cut it up in thick chunks. Coat and Marinate in Dales low sodium liquid steak marinade. Overnite if possible. Season like you would a steak and grill hot and fast


This^^^but I marinade with soy sauce and shiner bock and olive oil


----------



## YakSerious

Let me put it this way, you can do whatever you want because you have free will. Backstrap is equivalent to beef filets like filet mignon. Its is so tasty and tender it is best enjoyed medium rare. When you over cook the meat such as frying, you are losing "whats good" about the cut. salt pepper garlic beer onion wurstishire in ziploc bag overnite. Grill medium rare


----------



## Greg E

med rare is the only way we cook backstrap

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog

Those look Awesome, Greg E..


----------



## Jeff SATX

Greg E said:


> med rare is the only way we cook backstrap
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


YES! perfect!


----------



## TeamJefe

Do you guys know what internal temp to cook venison to for med rare?


----------



## FREON

145


----------



## TeamJefe

take it off about 140? cooking one on my BGE


----------



## FREON

yes


----------



## lesmcdonald

*Venison Backstrap with Parmesan Cheese*

 *Venison Backstrap *​ *with Parmesan Chees**e*​​​ 

*INGREDIENTS*

1 lb. Venison Back Strap
Mrs. Dash
Salt & Pepper
Garlic Powder
Parmesan Cheese

*Directions*

Cut back straps, cross grain into Â¾â€ thick pieces.
Salt, pepper, garlic powder and Mrs. Dash sprinkled on both sides 
Coat both sides with Parmesan Cheese. If cheese does not stick well, spray with a little Pam. 

Sear pieces in a hot skillet on medium/high with a little melted butter and olive oil about 1-1 Â½ minutes per side, depending how rare you want it. Note: the rarer the better.

Serves 2
​


----------



## bigfishtx

Greg E said:


> med rare is the only way we cook backstrap
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Right on. 3-4 minutes on each side on a hot grill will do it. If you want some bacon flavor, lay a strip over the top of the steaks to saute them, if you wrap them the bacon will not get done until the meat is overcooked.

Almost as good cooked in a very hot iron skillet with olive oil.


----------



## ROBOWADER

*Put it on the Smoker*

A friend turned me on to smoking it. I have never gone back.

Rub with your favorite rub, and put on the smoker for about 2 hours at 225.


----------



## flatsfats

Greg E said:


> med rare is the only way we cook backstrap
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


OMG!!


----------



## Fishtexx

Treat it like the most expensive steak you have ever bought, then grill it med rare over a hot fire...mmmmmm...just like Greg E !!! After you remove it from the grill, let it rest at least 5-8 minutes before cutting into it.


----------



## Tuff

*simple and tasty*

My first experiences with backstrap was fried with cream gravy. My buddy prepared it for breakfast the morning after the kill while still at camp. Absolutely delicious-a lot of work, but still delicious.

While I consider myself a pretty good cook (equivalent to a professional chef), I do enjoy keeping things simple.

Remove all fat and silver, cut medallions or filets as wide as premium thick cut bacon slice. Using a multi-blade tenderizer, tenderize both sides well. Wrap with one slice of that premium thick cut bacon. Season with Tony Chachere or whatever you prefer. Place on hot grill, put a pat of real butter on top of filet. Halfway through cooking, flip and put a second pat of butter on top. Remove when done.

The tenderizing cuts channels for the butter without beating/destroying the filet. The melted butter penetrates the venison and keeps the filet moist and tasty. The bacon, well bacon just makes everything better.

If you are trying to be healthy or save money - skip the bacon.


----------



## kweber

pound of hog lard in cardboard box...
cut the BS how-ever you like it....
white flour and lotsa garlic powder, some salt and enuff black pepper to make it dirty looking.
get a big iron skillet or deep iron pot... melt some lard, almost smoking, dredge meat in seasoned flour and t'row it in the grease.
"bout 1-2 min. set aside
use a little pan grease and some frying flour. add some fine chopped onions in anutter skillet and lightly brown and add milk and make a gravy.. serve together...
you can also boil up some quarterd potatos and add butter, sour cream and garlic salt and pepper.
hard fry some bacon chopped small and add fresh greens... collards, chard, spinach... wilt in bacon grease and add a little water, beer or white wine... a little salt and pepper...maybe a squeeze of lemon...


----------



## kweber

Fishtexx said:


> Treat it like the most expensive steak you have ever bought, then grill it med rare over a hot fire...mmmmmm...just like Greg E !!! After you remove it from the grill, let it rest at least 5-8 minutes before cutting into it.


expensive.. yeah considering what yall shell out for what's basically grass-fed beef (well maybe not w/all the corn and deer pellets...lol)
me, I like a good grain-fed beef for grilling.
yall been reading too much Nugent.
good marbled grain-fed beef is SO much better grilled than any deer...
venison is for sausage, chili, and fried brackstraps.


----------



## dbarham

mywifeshusband said:


> I like to take a back strap and slide a knife in the middle of it and twist it to open it up. I make a thing I call onion butter just because it looks like apple butter. Take a 1015 onion peel it quarter almost all the way through but leave it connected at the bottom then put it in a microwaveable bowl add a good shot of brandy. whiskey or your choice add a good amount of butter and creole seasoning I use beststop 8 min in the microwave covered then get at it with the boatmotor blender add cream cheese salt more booze and seasoning till you get the taste you want stuff it in the back strap and add chopped crawfish tie off the open end and grill. Will leave wanting more Beau


Sounds dandy


----------



## Jeff SATX

thanks for the reddie, douche



kweber said:


> yer momma couldn't cook?


 :rotfl:


----------



## deano77511

Haha don't fry it !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotxks

Greg E said:


> med rare is the only way we cook backstrap
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I grilled mine just like this. I marinated for about 2 hours in balsamic and it turned out amazing! I suggest to try it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff SATX

sotxks said:


> I grilled mine just like this. I marinated for about 2 hours in balsamic and it turned out amazing! I suggest to try it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


x2 with the balsamic. grill it over a hot fire and it'll come out tender and bloody just like a great steak.


----------



## Jeff SATX

i saw somewhere that a guy lightly smoked a backstrap and then vacuum sealed it and water cooked it in a sous vide cooker and it turned out really good. that might just be a little too fancy for me


----------



## kweber

[Q
UOTE=Jeff SATX;10219546]thanks for the reddie, douche

:rotfl:[/QUOTE]
ha! 
wife calls me worse.
just havin' a little fun poke there....
floured and fried deer backstrap is one of the top Texan eats....
was fed it to me a lot in the '60's
30-30 bullets were cheaper than the gas it took Momma to drive to the grocery store...


----------



## Chasinit69

WRsteveX said:


> Chicken fried is the best way. JalapeÃ±o stuffed, bacon wrapped steaks are good, and several others, but the only way I eat it anymore is fried. And I usually eat so much at one sitting that I'm miserable for an hour or two.
> I make sure to get all the silvery skin and fat off it, and my ol lady cuts in in .5" thick steaks, then pounds them out with a tenderizer, and fries them shallow in a cast iron skillet. I go back and forth between gravy and ketchup


 x10000


----------

